# Krav Maga free online guide (videos)



## MAYA (May 1, 2012)

​​Hi All,
I want to share with you a free online guide for krav maga.​​It teaches the necessarybasic moves for complete defense.

Soooooo Coollllllll
​​




​​​​


----------



## Cyriacus (May 1, 2012)

Nice Advertising You got there.
Is that all? Or was there something else.​


----------



## K-man (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  I don't know anything about you from your profile and I'm not sure what I am supposed to be looking at in the video.  I actually like the practicality of KM but this video showed nothing but a bit of shadow boxing. Perhaps you could tell us a little about yourself.   :asian:


----------



## Kenlee25 (May 1, 2012)

Firstly, WELCOME TO MARTIAL TALK !. please tell us about yourself, the art that you do and your rank in the art.

secondly: Yeah that video was just basic stuff. The thing with krav maga is that it is not a style in and of itself. It does not have moves that other arts do not have on their own. Considering most of us here are martial talk are black belts or at the very least skilled in our own right, we don't really need a basics video. 

however I for one would love to see some good Krav maga demonstrations or sparring at the high level. A martial artists, we could definitely pick up tactics and moves from the more high level stuff! That's kind of the nature of krav maga really.


----------



## ACJ (May 1, 2012)

This is the sort of youtube channel users put up so we can laugh at them.


----------



## K-man (May 2, 2012)

ACJ said:


> This is the sort of youtube channel users put up so we can laugh at them.


Surely not!   
:rofl:


----------



## mmartist (May 2, 2012)

LOL that's great! :bangahead:


----------



## ACJ (May 2, 2012)

I think that despite the no free advertising policy, this doesn't meet those criteria, it may be so damaging to their advertising effort that is actually anti-advertising.
And if it's anti-advertising, then shouldn't it be encouraged as strongly as advertising is discouraged?
Ha


----------



## K-man (May 2, 2012)

ACJ said:


> I think that despite the no free advertising policy, this doesn't meet those criteria, it may be so damaging to their advertising effort that is actually anti-advertising.
> And if it's anti-advertising, then shouldn't it be encouraged as strongly as advertising is discouraged?
> Ha


I can see there's logic there somewhere!   :s81:


----------



## oaktree (May 2, 2012)

Here is my Krav Maga teacher he is retired for being to deadly he now cuts hairs.


----------



## chinto (May 2, 2012)

lol


----------



## MLA9741 (May 6, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Here is my Krav Maga teacher he is retired for being to deadly he now cuts hairs.



Woah....we had the same teacher...


----------

